# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [Lua] Sentence Generator

## dday9

This one was pretty tough for me. Not necessarily the coding concepts, but the grammar concepts. I actually failed my English II class in high school and was never really good in English class. However this code demonstrates how to create a complex sentence from various words that are stored in arrays.



```
-- Create the random seed for the random function
math.randomseed(os.time())

-- Our grammar arrays
articles = {"the", "a", "one", "some"}
nouns = {"baby", "boy", "girl", "child", "man", "woman", "dog", "cat", "town", "car"}
verbs = {"drove", "jumped", "ran", "walked", "skipped", "joke"}
prepositions = {"to", "from", "over", "under", "on", "about"}


while true do

	-- Tell the user to press enter
	io.write("Press enter to generate a sentence.")
	io.read()

	-- Set article1 to some random number
	article1 = math.random(1, table.getn(articles))

	-- Do the same for article two, but don't allow for duplicates
	repeat
		article2 = math.random(1, table.getn(articles))
	until article1 ~= article2

	-- Set noun1 to some random number
	noun1 = math.random(1, table.getn(nouns))

	-- Do the same for noun two, but don't allow for duplicates
	repeat
		noun2 = math.random(1, table.getn(nouns))
	until noun1 ~= noun2

	-- Set the verb to some random number
	verb = math.random(1, table.getn(verbs))

	-- Set the preposition to some random number
	preposition = math.random(1, table.getn(prepositions))

	--Print out our random sentence by getting string that is associated with the array
	io.write(articles[article1] .. " " .. nouns[noun1] .. " " .. verbs[verb] .. " " .. prepositions[preposition] .. " " .. articles[article2] .. " " .. nouns[noun2] .. "\n\n")

end
```

----------

